# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  noću hoće,danju jako malo

## tetamaja6

tražila sam po pretražniku,i samo sam našla štrajk!mislim da to kod nas nije slučaj,jer ja nisam počela raditi!
po danu možda dva puta tri guca(sama traži),ali i ako ja nudim ništa pre dugo!
po noći tri puta svaka 3 sata počevši oko 11(u 8 prije spavanje ima mlječni obrok)!

moje pitanje-mislim da je jako smanjila i da smo na dobrom putu da potpuno prestane,a toga se jako bojim!
kako da ju "natjeram" da doji više!

moj trogodišnjak je krenuo u vrtić i imamo cijelo prijepodne za sebe,ali koliko god ja nudim,ona me nikad nije odbila,ali se već jako dugo nije pošteno nasisala!

nekih savjeta,prijedloga........

puno vam hvala!
 :Love:

----------

